# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  الدكتور محمد الحاج إلى انتخابات 2010

## الحصن نيوز

قرر الدكتور والمربي الفاضل محمد أحمد الحاج نية الترشح للإنتخابات النيابيه القادمه 2010 عن الدائره الرابعه \ لواء الرصيفه.

لمشاهدة تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخبات الاردنية الرجاء الضغط هنا للذهاب للمصدر....

----------

